# User Friendly HTML5 editor (Like Mozilla Thimble)



## RCoon (May 17, 2013)

Morning guys,

A teacher I work with is looking for a piece of software to use with his younger students. They're currently jazzing around with Scratch, PHP, and Mozilla Thimble (As of this morning). He's now looking to see if HTML5 has matured enough for someone to have created something similar to Thimble for HTML5 so he can get his students introduced to it gently. They havent yet started on Dreamweaver.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2013)

Visual Studio.  It has limited support for anything outside of ASPX though.


----------



## RCoon (May 17, 2013)

for 11 and 12 year olds?


----------

